# School Shooting in Anderson County, SC Sept. 2016



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This is real close to home!

TOWNVILLE, SC (FOX Carolina) -
Anderson County deputies said a suspect was taken into custody after a shooting at Townville Elementary School, according to the according to the Anderson County Sheriff's Office.

Lt. Sheila Cole with the sheriff's office said deputies had received reports of a possible shooting just before 2 p.m.

Cole said injuries were reported but could not confirm how many people were shot.

The elementary school is located at 105 Townville School Road near Lake Hartwell. Highway 24 was shut down near the school as emergency crews responded.

Oconee County deputies said they are assisting with the situation and helping to clear the school.

Deputies: Suspect in custody after shooting at Townville Element - FOX Carolina 21


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

TV reported 2 students and one teacher injured. The students were airlifted and teacher taken by ambulance.

m.wyff4.com/news/possible-shooting-reported-at-elementary-school-police-say/41866672


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

When is it all going to stop ?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

2 Chronicles 7:14

14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It will stop when Obummer is out of office! Get ready for another round of gun control laws.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is reported that the shooter is a teenager.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Did the school security guard stop the shooting or was it one of the armed teachers??


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

No word on how or why it stopped short. Our county does not have guards or resource officers at elementary schools. I suspect their county is the same.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> 2 Chronicles 7:14
> 
> 14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


This verse should be put on repeat until we the people get it.
Thank you


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There was. murder a few miles from the school. May be connected


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now our governor is coming up to milk it at the press conference.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> It is reported that the shooter is a teenager.


You mean a teenager that probably couldn't legally possess a gun? So most likely he ignored a law(s) that was already on the books? Yep, we need more laws controlling guns.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

News conference reported that body found at nearby house is/was the teen shooter's father.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So who is the little basturd and where can we piss on his grave?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You mean a teenager that probably couldn't legally possess a gun? So most likely he ignored a law(s) that was already on the books? Yep, we need more laws controlling guns.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Im sure that will be the Spin. You know as Nancy Pelosi said " Do it for the children". But we see that none of the draconian gun control measures in Chicago have worked out very well....I think they are on par to break last years record murder rate once again and we still have a few months to go!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I must have missed this or the mainstream media swept it under the rug...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Im sure that will be the Spin. You know as Nancy Pelosi said " Do it for the children". But we see that none of the draconian gin control measures in higo have worked out very well....I think they are on par to break last years record murder rate once again and we still have a few months to go!


What about all the children Stanky Nancy starved with her Tuna rip-off? She sure did it for the children.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was the murder on psyc meds?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Was the murder on psyc meds?


It's always those white kids on SSRI meds!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Little Jacob Hall passed away this morning.

Edit: he was the little boy who was shot in the leg and had been critical since the shooting. His heart had stopped twice & doctors feared he would have brain damage.

I cannot imagine the pain of the family.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

So who was the shooter?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One victim of Townville school shooting dies, teen suspect in cu - FOX Carolina 21


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, why did he shoot his father? Big question.
And, why did he then go to school to shoot people?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The kid was home schooled. So family felt they could teach him better than the system, which may be true. But, social skills will never truly develop at home, with internet and home schooling. He , I guarantee you, was on some form of meds. Its very liberal up that way, very liberal. I bet he was on a anti depressant, and went off of it on his won. 95 % of all mass shootings in 25 years, via FBI stats, have been associated with killer on SSRI drugs. SSRI drugs are mind altering, and liberals say its the gun thats the problem. Oxy moron.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Those who mentioned meds may be right. He was kicked out of school last year for bringing a hatchet and attacking another student. He supposedly was being bullied. Anyway, that's why he was being homeschooled. Yeah, I could see him being on meds.


----------

